# Watch TV on Pocket PC?



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Anyone here using their pocketpc to watch tv? Wirelessly preferred.  What equip/setup are you using? I have an axim x5 and dish network.

And while we're at it, are you copying/backing up commercial dvd's? What software are you using? cdr/rw or dvd-r/rw burner? I'd sure like to figure out how to back up a dvd to a cdr or rip a dvd to a compressed format to play back on my pocketpc. I bought some software but it appears to be junk.

Ooops. This probably doesn't belong in the operating system forum. Sorry. Feel free to move it wherever it might better belong. I don't see where we can move our posts ourselves.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

snapstream PocketPVS to watch tv on your pocketpc.

For backing up DVD's you own, use dvdshrink.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Just came across this for real time viewing..

http://www.eopstech.com/eops/index.html


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

With that compact flash device you'd have to have reception via antennae, wouldn't you? I have seen something called an IR blaster. Wonder if that would "beam" the signal somehow; probably not - I think it is to let you use your ppc as a remote for the tv from another room. I have dish network satellite tv service.

Anyone know if windows media player 9 for pocket pc can play avi or mpeg files? I can't seem to get it to.

I'm beginning to think I'd be better off to see if I can get a splitter and run a cable from the living room to the bedroom and just get a little tv. That's just not geeky enough, though, so it will be a last resort.


----------



## CarryDVD (Nov 6, 2004)

CarryDVD can do that for you

www.carrydvd.com


----------

